# The shedding season has arrived...



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

It's official... The shedding season is here, though it's still quite cold here in Toronto. I have wood floor and I just vacuumed last weekend. Today I came home welcomed by a small cotton-candy like fur ball rolling on the floor. I guess another vacuume is in order for this weekend... How are things in your folks home? Did the shedding start yet?

PS: Gonna find something to make with all these cat hairs. It's such a waste to throw them away :lol:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Shedding AND hair ball seasons have hit at my house. It is hard to keep up with 6 cats, especially when 4 of them are long haired.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, i have found a few little tufts of hair on the carpet and Banjo had a little hairball the other day, the first one he has ever had  Does Meatball shed much? I thought that siberians were minimal shedders

..i know that some people spin yarn from cat hair. I'm sure your girls fur would make a beautiful sweater


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Meatball is usually a low shedder, but I wouldn't say "minimal" because I have Metoo who can easily beat her in that department  Before the shedding season, I brush Meatball once or twice a week, and I don't get much loose hair off her. I seldom brush Metoo since she doesn't enjoy it and it's useless. Now I started brushing both girls everyday, and every time I can get some hair on the brush. So... The girls ARE changing their fur coat...

PS: Yeah, cat hair sweater, sounds like a great plan! :lol:


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeppers! oh the joys of having a himmie LOL! But me having to bathe so often really does help, I don't get the big furballs, no matts (even tho I don't comb her as much as I should cuz she hates it!) and shes had maybe 1 hairball in her 1.5yrs.
I also give extra virgin coconut oil about half a teaspoon every week or so.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't know if it is just too early, or the fact that we have had such a mild Winter, but Midnight, the wild cat, is not shedding nearly as much as in years past. He is a totally outside cat, but he likes to be brushed. Very little fur comes off this year, although his fur is thick and shiny.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, the shedding thing. I think I finally have it conquered. Truman started shedding big time around mid Feb, and it consistently got worse. It was driving me bats, especially since this is his (and my) first spring with a full fledged adult ragdoll coat. The hair was insane.

I finally found the right combination of tools that worked on him and now I groom him daily when I get home from work. The more I do it, the better he gets about it. Especially since he knows he'll always get treats and some DaBird time afterwards.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

We're coming to the end of it here.. The weather is starting to cool down a little. I'm looking forward to the winter nights with kitties snuggling under the blankets with us.  And hopefully the amount of cat hair around the place will drop a little too hehe


----------



## puckih (Mar 28, 2012)

The shedding started this week here too. I have to vacuum every day at the moment.
Here in Germany is a woman, who spins the hair and makes wool for knitting.
You can see it here: Farida`s Spinnerei


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Ohhh that's funny that someone actually spins it! I always joke to my hubby that I want a jumper made from Meeka fur as she's so soft. Hehe


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Gosh! It seems like it's always shedding season with these two Ragdolls! I envy you for only having to vacuum once a week- I have to do it at least three times a week all year round. I have noticed that my girls are shedding rather more than usual- they are taking some serious grooming time which they hate.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

puckih said:


> The shedding started this week here too. I have to vacuum every day at the moment.
> Here in Germany is a woman, who spins the hair and makes wool for knitting.
> You can see it here: Farida`s Spinnerei


That's so funny! But quite a lot of hairs she has there... I am looking at my cat now, and wondering if they have that many hair even if I give a full shave now...


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Abbie said:


> Gosh! It seems like it's always shedding season with these two Ragdolls! I envy you for only having to vacuum once a week- I have to do it at least three times a week all year round. I have noticed that my girls are shedding rather more than usual- they are taking some serious grooming time which they hate.


I thought ragdolls are kind of low shedders? But that sounds like even worse than when I had my two Persians... Wow, three vacuums each week for all year... I can't imagine myself doing that. Actually the weekly vacuuming is too much for me already, and I'm seriously considering getting a Romba.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Razzle sheds daily since he's had kidney failure. And his fur is white which ends up on everything and I mean everything. I like to wear black which doesn't go well with white cat fur. I give up. I can't get rid of it. All my future cats will be black but I've always perferred black cats anyway.

Kathy


----------



## LadyMiseryAli (Jan 22, 2012)

I've been brushing my kitties. With Chinch, afterwards it looks like I found baby tribbles, but with Peanut not so much. He's not that much of a shedder. Is that a normal tabby thing?


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

No, it's not a tabby thing. It's because Peanut is still a kitten, and kitten fur don't shed as much as adult. Wait until he is one year old  Besides, he is a shorthair, right? I though shorthaired cats usually shed less? Well, I never owned a shorthaired cat, so don't have experience with that...


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

My kitty get's the lion cut for this very reason!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

yingying said:


> I thought ragdolls are kind of low shedders? But that sounds like even worse than when I had my two Persians... Wow, three vacuums each week for all year... I can't imagine myself doing that. Actually the weekly vacuuming is too much for me already, and I'm seriously considering getting a Romba.


That is kind of a myth. Actually, not "kind of" a myth. It is a myth. 

Many Ragdoll descriptions say "low maintenance coat", but when you dig around the web you'll find that they really mean low maintenance coat compared to a Persian. They shed as much as any other cat, and they have big coats so there is a lot of hair. 

The plus side is that the hair is silky in texture, low matting, and easy to groom. You just have to do it.

We vacuum 3 times a week this part of the year.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

it's shedding season here too! aster and cody normally shed quite a bit (i do not groom them as often as i'd like either) but im seeing fluffballs all over now.

yingying, have you picked up this book yet?
Amazon.com: Crafting with Cat Hair: Cute Handicrafts to Make with Your Cat (9781594745256): Kaori Tsutaya, Amy Hirschman: Books


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL, the book is so cute! I can't help smiling seeing that finger puppet on the cover :lol:
Gonna order it for sure! Thanks for the link!


----------

